# prestige class ?



## r-kelleg (Jan 3, 2003)

None yet... that's strange 
Any idea ? suggestion ?
will it be some of them in the supplement ?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 6, 2003)

I assume you mean for The Elements of Magic?  We figured people would need a while to digest the new rules before they needed prestige classes (and the same goes for the writers), so no, no PrCs yet.

However, I just started thinking of adapting some of mine from my campaign to the new system, so if CZ lets me, they'll see the accessory book.  Also, we'd probably put in the ones from Wild Spellcraft.

And remind me to write up the 'Surge Ragers' some time, a prestige class for berserkers whose rage influences local magic, causing it to mishap for spellcasters.


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 6, 2003)

my mistake 
yes, of course EOM


----------

